
Ask HN: What’s its like to work in Defense as Software Engineer? - mraza007
Dear HN,
What is it like to work in defense industry as a software engineer do you get to work on cutting edge technology and weapon technology such as F16&#x2F;F22 or missile defense systems and how can you get into this industry
======
catacombs
You're paid very well, but there is a lot of pressure to create software that
is as close to bullet proof as humanly possible. You also can't talk about
most of your work because your employer likely works for the government.

> how can you get into this industry

My guess is, due to the nature of the work -- mission critical -- the industry
heavily relies on C/C++, with some FORTRAN through into the mix. So, if you're
not familiar with C/C++, start studying.

If you're still in college, consider looking for internships at defense
contractors. Be prepared to move to D.C., as that's where many companies are
located.

~~~
mraza007
Oh i see Thanks for the great advice. I’m still a college student but I’m
looking at different careers where I want to be. The place where i can do
meaningful work

